# MAF test ?



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok, I've got a Z31 w/ a VG30e and think the MAF sensor might be my problem, the car runs rich all the time(burns alot of gas, the engine bogs down below 2500-3000 rpm and there's plenty of black smoke when I open the throttle) anyone know how I can test it? Or maybe you could suggest checking other items, so far I've replaced o2 sensor, plugs, wires, cap, rotor, PCV valve, FPR, fuel filter, and I've replaced the "air box" with a K&N.


----------

